# The Lost Heroes of WW2



## mercern (Oct 17, 2006)

I am making a documentary film with Uwe Benkel who, for the past 15 years, has been excavating hitherto unknown sites of crashed WW2 aircraft in Germany. In most instances these are new sites and he has made it his life's work to make sure that any remains are given a proper burial. Family members are contacted prior to any actions and in some cases re-united with possessions belonging to their loved ones. Before embarking on any of these excavations a great deal of research must be done and we contact most veterans associations and interested parties, especially in the United States, to exchange information. To widen the cachment area I am contacting sites like this one to see if we can get more information. Anyone out there with an interest please get in touch.


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 26, 2006)

ever watched _time team_? ine one of them they dug up a spitfire in france and gave the brother of the pilot a peice of clothing found in the cockpit. It was rather moveing.


----------

